# برامج فى منتهى الأهمية ... أعدك بأنك ستخسر الكثير ان لم تشاهد هذا الموضوع



## jesusson2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

أهلا و مرحبا بكم فى هذا المنتدى الكريم .... لقد صنعت عدة برامج أحببت أن أشارككم بها لقد صنعتها بنعمة سيدى و ملكى السيد المسيح له كل المجد ..... و أصلى من قلبى للمسلمين الذى قد أعمى الشيطان أذهانهم .... فلنبدأ بعرض هذه البرامج

1- أسئلة المسلمين الأساسية عن الايمان المسيحى
يحوى هذا البرنامج على أسئلة عديدة يسألها المسلمون عن الايمان المسيحى ففى هذا البرنامج سيعرف من يريد المعرفة ... أساسيات الايمان المسيحى بعيدا عن الافتراءات التى نسمعها من أحبائنا المسلمين

2- أساسيات مسيحية
هذا الكتاب لمعرفة أساسيات المسيحية أثناء العيش فى نعمة الخلاص المسيحى (ينصح للمسيحين أكثر بقراءته)

3- عقيدة الثالوث فى الاسلام
يحوى هذا البرنامج على اثباتات و الرد على اعتراضات عقيدة الثالوث الأقدس فى المسيحية

4- أسئلة كثيرة جدا فى المسيحية
يحوى هذا البرنامج على الكثير و الكثير من الأسئلة فى الايمان المسيحي والمجتمع المسيحى و ....الخ

5- شبهات وهمية حول عقيدتنا المسيحية
كثيرا ما سمعنا هجوم عنيف من وسائط الاعلام على المسيحية و الكثير من الاتهامات و الشبهات الوهمية و الافتراءات التى ليس لها أى أساس من الصحة.... فى هذا البرنامج نسرد كثير من الشبهات الوهمية و الفهم الحقيقى لها

6-الاسلام
هذا البرنامج مكون من برنامجين الأول أبحاث كثيرة فى الاسلام و الكثير من الأسئلة المنطقية التى ليس جواب لها.... أما البرنامج الثانى فهو عبارة عن موسوعة كشف الوجه الحقيقى للاسلام و معرفة اذا محمد رسول من عند الله أم لا... هل القران كلام الله أم لا.....الخ ..... و أنا أتحدى أحبائى المسلمين اذا استطاعوا ان يردوا أو يفندوا ربع هذه الموسوعة

7- مدرسة المسيح
هي مدرسة لصناعة تلاميذ أمناء حقيقيين فاهمين كلمة الله وقصد مشيئته وملتهبين بعمل الروح القدس يكونوا أكفاء أن يحملوا رسالة الانجيل الى العالم كله.
في هذا البرنامج نعرض منهاج دراسي متكامل للتلمذة الروحية في الحياة المسيحية مع الله وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من الدراسات الاساسية المتسلسلة والمتدرجة التي تخاطب أرواحنا وأذهاننا.

*شكر خاص لمنتديات الكنيسة العربية و منتدى الحوار المتمدن
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
* من فضلكم صلوا من أجلى 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*أسئلة المسلمين الأساسية عن الايمان المسيحى*

*http://www11.multiupload.com:81/fil...سئلة المسلمين الأساسية عن الايمان المسيحى.rar*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/3784675...____________________________________.rar.html*

*http://www.badongo.com/file/22167560*


*http://hotfile.com/dl/39096598/4f3e263/_____.rar.html*

*http://www.zshare.net/download/7522186037b31396**/*

*http://uploading.com/files/d5b22a6b...A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A9+*


*http://www.2shared.com/file/12719013/d7b0a5bb/_____.html*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*أساسيات مسيحية.*

*http://www11.multiupload.com:81/fil...D010E76E43388B6B44DC3F1CC2/أساسيات مسيحية.rar*


*http://rapidshare.com/files/378470731/___________________________.rar.html*

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OOB1QDSP*

*http://hotfile.com/dl/39097902/08ef3cc/_.rar.html*

*http://www.zshare.net/download/75222228f827befc**/*

*http://uploading.com/files/5m2173cm...8%AA+%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9.rar**/*

*http://www.2shared.com/file/12719255/593b11e4/__online.html*


*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*عقيدة الثالوث من الاسلام*

*http://www9.multiupload.com:800/fil...D6081EE713EA0274/عقيدة الثالوث من الاسلام.rar*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/378474864/_____________________________________________.rar.html*

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z4L48BFG*

*http://depositfiles.com/en/files/jexa4qmxb*

*http://hotfile.com/dl/39099600/e28833d/___.rar.html*

*http://www.zshare.net/download/75222729681f0c01**/*

*http://uploading.com/files/9568aa2e...86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85*


*http://www.2shared.com/file/12719625/11732fff/___.html*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أسئلة كثيرة جدا فى المسيحية*

*http://www2.multiupload.com:800/fil...AB7F16E5B3857/أسئلة كثيرة جدا فى المسيحية.rar*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/378482308/__________________________________________________.rar.html*

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9Y7H3X9B*

*http://depositfiles.com/en/files/xav9ywzio*

*http://hotfile.com/dl/39102553/b66ba24/____.rar.html*

*http://www.zshare.net/download/75223587a1f4852c**/*

*http://www.badongo.com/file/22168286*

*http://uploading.com/files/13c79d1m...%81%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%2*


*http://www.2shared.com/file/12720138/493e41dc/____.html*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*شبهات وهمية حول عقيدتنا المسيحية*

*http://www11.multiupload.com:81/fil...7FE8DAEA/شبهات وهمية حول عقيدتنا المسيحية.rar*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/3784870...____________________________________.rar.html*

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IU2D2W20*

*http://hotfile.com/dl/39104268/cffdb14/____.rar.html*

*http://www.zshare.net/download/752241042c62154a**/*

*http://www.badongo.com/file/22168546*

*http://uploading.com/files/e1fb2dd7...%B9%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%AF%D8%AA%D9%86%D8%A7+%D8%2*


*http://www.2shared.com/file/12720395/cee40185/____.html*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الاسلام*

*http://www11.multiupload.com:81/fil...B7A5A0DDAA10537C4DC1A82E758558791/الاسلام.rar*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/378501160/______________.rar.html*

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GL9ZSMYY*

*http://hotfile.com/dl/39109335/290049f/.rar.html*

*http://www.zshare.net/download/75225669383b2bc2**/*

*http://uploading.com/files/ff53c255/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85.rar**/*

*http://www.2shared.com/file/12721271/ee74e540/_online.html*


*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*مدرسة المسيح*

*www.schoolofchrist.tv*


*موقع الكنيسة الانجيلية بقصر الدوبارة*

www.kdec.net


----------



## ebnelmalek_2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح

انا حملت برنامج *أسئلة كثيرة جدا فى المسيحيةو برنامج **شبهات وهمية حول عقيدتنا المسيحية  *

* 
وانصح الجميع بتحميلهما 

 
  واشكر الاستاذ jesusson على هذا المجهود الجبار فانا قد جربت من قبل عمل مثل هذة البرامج واعرف مدى المجهود الذى بذلتة .....وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك اخونا العزيز وانتظر منك المزيد والمزيد.*


----------



## jesusson2010 (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على تشجيعك ليا يا عزيزى ابن الملك... ولكن كما ذكرت ان لم يكن المسيح معى لما استطعت عمل ولو نصف هذه البرامج... أخيرا أطلب منك يا عزيزى ابن الملك بأن تنشر هذا الموضوع فى المنتديات الأخرى.... شكرا... يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك *
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك .
هذا النوع من البرامج يكون له مجهود كبير .. وفى نفس الوقت يكون له ثمار كثيرة
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

مجهود راااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jesusson2010 (24 أبريل 2010)

*أرجو من كل شخص قرأ هذا الموضوع بأن ينشره فى المنتديات الأخرى .... من فضلكم لأجل الافادة فقط .... pleaseeeeeeeeeee
*​


----------

